# bolt pattern 64 impala



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

hey i need to know what bolt pattern my impala has ...not sure if its 5 on 5 or 5 on 4.75 

but i need to get a set of stock rims quick until i can get another set of wires .. 

please help i gotta call the junk yard back ..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

5x4.75


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

any body know what color the stock wheels were?


----------

